# One of our backyard visitors.



## vanillapooh1979 (May 8, 2012)

I think it is a Gopher tortoise. We call her Layla she frequents our Garden along with a few box turtles.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 8, 2012)

Nice! I hope she sticks around for you to enjoy for years to come.


----------



## dmarcus (May 8, 2012)

Thats very cool, nice visitor...


----------



## ascott (May 8, 2012)

Very cool...where about in the world do you live??


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## l0velesly (May 8, 2012)

Aw, what a cute little tort. I hope she sticks around for you to see it grow!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 8, 2012)

What a treat!


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (May 8, 2012)

I live in the panhandle of Florida.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## l0velesly (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to see she's still visiting you


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 6, 2012)

How nice, and fun to watch!


----------



## ascott (Jun 6, 2012)

Does your little visitor have a water source to partake from when she comes a knocking??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, that is a gopher tortoise. How special!


----------



## Laura (Jun 6, 2012)

how long has it been visiting?


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes she drinks from our water pans or from the garden. I think she just lives in our yard. She is there almost daily.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's amazing! I'm so jealous


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 7, 2012)

vanillapooh1979 said:


> Yes she drinks from our water pans or from the garden. I think she just lives in our yard. She is there almost daily.



That is so special, she should be very happy. She probably has a little burrow near.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am pretty sure her burrow is under the edge of our house. She seems really curious about my Sulcattas and will amble over to them in the yard and snatch food from their munch pile. She will also sort of push them out of her way to get to the best stuff. I say she but I have no idea girl or boy. I know it is illegal to keep them here but since she is free to come and go that is not bad to have her in my yard. She either hatched in the yard or near the yard and I see adults infrequently in the general area.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 9, 2012)

That is amazing! I love these little guys. As long as you didnt move him from his natural habitat or hinder his comings and goings then Im pretty sure you cant get in trouble for his being there.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nope she came with the house!  I did Put her in the safe enclosure this weekend since it was flooding under our house and she looked miserable trying to swim out.


----------



## Angi (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## turtlesailor (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh...that is so cool! I hope the hatchling was hatched in your yard!


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 18, 2012)

That would be neat turtle sailor. I really have no idea where she hatched. Just know she is almost always out and about in my garden and lawn.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds lucky to have you!


----------

